# Lucky Me



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had the privilege of picking up, and playing with these two cuties, before they went to their foster. It was so fun having puppies in the house, even if it was only for a few hours.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

As the time led up to Aly's 1st B-Day, I spent some time reflecting (and looking at all the puppy pictures) over the last 10 months... and am beginning to seriously consider getting another!

Your pictures are awesome and are making me want another, EVEN MORE!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I see cute double trouble! Curious of the back story.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> I see cute double trouble! Curious of the back story.


Oh they did add to my puppy fever. Plus when my husband saw them, he wanted them to stay longer.
They were found wondering the streets, and followed a man home. After trying to find their owners, and no one claiming them. I was asked to pick them up for the rescue. Of course I was happy to have them with me for the day. Most of the pictures are of them at the vets office. Being checked for a chip, and getting a exam.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky you!! It seems to me that the more work that you put into rescue, the luckier you get.

On the street and no one claiming them?? That's unbelievable! Maybe there is a story beyond someone just dumping them. At any rate, they will not be in rescue very long - there will be a line at the door for them.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow I agree that’s crazy circumstances. You would think someone would be frantically searching. Hope they are chipped. Can’t imagine purebred V puppies show up in shelters often being anyone could easily fetch good money for one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob
Your are correct. The more you do, the more people entrust you with these beautiful pups/dogs. And there is a line out the door, of people wanting to adopt them.
Dan
No chip. Most of the time we never know the full story, of how they wound up on the streets.
We do search all the lost and posts, just incase someone lost them.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> Wow I agree that’s crazy circumstances. You would think someone would be frantically searching. Hope they are chipped. Can’t imagine purebred V puppies show up in shelters often being anyone could easily fetch good money for one.


Yeah, for a shady opportunist these guys on the street would be like dozens of hundred dollar bills on the sidewalk - grab 'em & go.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They are a adorable duo, or double trouble. Just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

texasred said:


> They are a adorable duo, or double trouble. Just depends on how you look at it.


Nothing says they can't be both at the same time !!! 😆 

But yes, that photo makes me want to take them both this instant!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> Nothing says they can't be both at the same time !!! 😆
> 
> But yes, that photo makes me want to take them both this instant!


They both have separate fosters to adopt in place now. It’s good thing, because I need more time before adding to my pack of red dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> They both have separate fosters to adopt in place now. It’s good thing, because I need more time before adding to my pack of red dogs.


Ah ha! The door is open, now it's just "more time"?  We are anxiously awaiting - it's a vicarious thing for us ... many of us have 2, but 3 or more is something we have to enjoy through others.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to put the ones I already have, before my WANT of a puppy in the house. So yes, I will get a puppy. It’s just needs to wait a little longer, and the right breeding. For now I just play with other peoples puppies, every chance I get..
A good friend will have her new GSP Puppy this Friday. I was privileged to get to play with the whole litter, a couple of weeks ago.


----------

